# Barred Rock or Ameraucana? (chick)



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We went to go get chickies to add to our group of hens and we wanted to get particular breeds- Delaware, Barred Rock, & Ameraucana. Farm Supply was sold out of Ameraucanas when we got there  So I thought that we would get a Delaware and two Barred Rocks. I looked at the BRs and saw one without white spots and brown on it instead. Well, I HAD TO get it, just to chance it, and the lady said that it could be an Ameraucana. Now I'm not really a chicken person, so if anyone else is- I would love your opinion! Barred Rock or Ameraucana? (she's the one on the right, Barred Rock on the left for comparison) :think:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With the red of the heatlamp, it is hard to tell.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Hard to tell with the red.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah well, I'll try to get a picture when the lamp is off  Thanks


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks just like the "Ameraucana" that Farm Supply sells around here.


----------

